# Hudson River Hunting Club (Franklin Co.)



## Joe Moran (Aug 28, 2011)

Had a pretty productive work day yesterday. Half of the members showed up ! I've definitely had worse turn outs.
Great bunch of folks in the club this year.
Ready to get in the woods! Sure is hot outside though.


----------



## ripplerider (Sep 6, 2011)

Do you have acorns this yr.?


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 19, 2011)

We've got a good acorn crop.
Benn a little slow this year, but expect it to get better. Great bucks on camera. Let a small 6 & 4 point walk last Saturday.
This weekend looks to be pretty good!


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 24, 2011)

Had a pretty good weekend. 
One of our members brought his 13 year old daughter for her 1st ever hunt. She shot a big doe yesterday morning. That was awesome!
I shot a buck I wish I hadn't, but sometimes that's how it goes.
My wife saw 2 good bucks this weekend. Nothing presented a shot.


----------



## cmtemple (Oct 24, 2011)

Joe this weekend is what its all about,its nice to be in a family oriented club.I tell you I am one proud dad.and again dont worry about fork horn 
see yall soon


----------



## Todd E (Nov 12, 2011)

Any more kills? Deer activity? Rutting activity?

I actually ran into a guy yesterday who used to hunt this land. Maybe before you picked it up. He is doing the mount for my wifes trophy boar.


----------



## redwards (Nov 14, 2011)

9:15am
Young 4 ptr followed my path in. Went to scrape d d smelled licking branch where I had sprayed some Bowhunters Fatal Obcession. Nothing else so far


----------



## redwards (Dec 17, 2011)

Checking in for a full afternoon hunt. 
Y'all been seeing any, Joe?
I haven't seen anything the last 2 hunts.


----------



## redwards (Jan 1, 2012)

It's a wrap for the 2011 season!
Nothing seen this afternoon.


----------

